# Well, it warmed up enough that the Swedish military was out in full force.



## JChapoton (Mar 30, 2014)

ok ok...........just playing..but I decided to take the m/104a out of the house, since I already had the m/42 out of the garage putting a new kick stand on it, so I could shoot some candid shots of them together. Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice couple, thanks for sharing!


----------

